# Solved: How much should I pay?



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I am thinking of buying an Apple from someone... It has

Mac OS 9
96 MB RAM
5 GB HDD
CD/ROM, 24X I think
A pretty lousy video card...8 MB I think\
? Processor

PORTS
2 USB
2 Firewire
Ethernet
Something that looks like S-Video, but isn't
Something thin and long that has a picture of a joystick shaped thing next to it
Something that looks like a really long Paralell port.

He has nothing to do with it and got it for free.

I am thinking of buying it from him


What should I pay, considering we've known eachother for years and I've given him a 17" monitor for free and several other gadgets?


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Without knowing a specific model (the description you give has some rather odd things in it--96 MB of RAM and two FireWire ports? Must be a PCI card) I'd have honestly answer this:

As close to nothing as possible.

Seriously.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Actually, It has 384 RAM and a 6 GB HDD. I don't know why I put 96. The firewire is onboard.

I thought originally that the Video was good, but I looked it up...It's either an 8 or 16.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Again, without knowing the specific model it's really hard to say.

Does it boot up? If so, go into the Apple Menu (the far-left menu with the Apple logo) and choose "About this Mac" (or whatever it says--Apple changed it a while back, and I don't recall what it was before that) or, if available "System Profiler". This should tell you the specifics of this machine (model, processor, speed, video card, etc.).

This information will allow you (or us) to find a better ballpark figure for a price.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Here is a shot someone took for me from that machine...It doesn't look like any help, though


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Not much help. That's why I suggested using the "System Profiler" in the Apple Menu. It will tell you everything you'd ever want to know about that particular Mac.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I'll try calling him later, and see If he'll send a screenshot of that.


----------



## AlexTs (Mar 2, 2006)

I wouldn't pay more than $100, if that even.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Why don't we wait and see what exactly the computer is before we pass judgment on it? I've been using Macs since 1984, and _I'm_ not prepared to make such a judgment.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

It says:

350 MHz G3 PowerPC
Serial #:
sg9203UC-GHZ

RAM=Slot 1-64
Slot 2-32
Slot 3-256

TOTAL=352


HD 6 GB ` 575 MB Free


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powermac_g3/stats/powermac_g3_350_bl.html

I found it, exactly!

Ram has been upgraded and it has no monitor, but it's the right machine!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Bottom right hand corner of the page on everymac.com says it all. $150 - $225 US. 

I'd probably go $175 if it's in fair condition.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the response! It's in perfect condition, except it's got a load of junk installed on it with a bunch of old docs.

I'll remind him of the 100$ monitor and other stuff.

Thanks again,
J.S.


----------



## AlexTs (Mar 2, 2006)

Just FYI, my G3 was the most unstable of all my Macs.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

And, in response, I feel I must add that my Yosemite motherboard G3 (the one in question) was a _very_ stable machine which ran my Pro Tools TDM hard- and software for several years without more than a handful of crashes in that entire time.

It's all about what you allow onto the machine. I kept mine fairly pristine (though I must admit to having a few games on there that took full advantage of the dark lighting in my studio and benefited greatly from my studio monitors).


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I bought it for 55$

Thanks everyone!


----------

